# Spring overseed



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, I know it's not the prime overseeding season, but since it's been cooler than normal, I figured I'd give it a shot.

Aerated first weekend in April, and went to town on weeds.

Bought 20 lbs of Jacklin athletic pro II for the front yard, approx 8K SQFT and 30 lbs of Jacklin Biltmore Blue for the backyard, approx 9K SQFT.

May first, mowed yard as low as I could, ended up around 1 inch, used the tow behind dethatcher, and picked up all clippings and junk that was removed.

Rented a slit seeder to give seed the best chance. Set it at 1/4" depth, and started in the front. 2 passes over all areas, second pass was at 45* to first to avoid corn-rows. Watered approx 1/4" afterwards.

Back yard was a love/hate affair with the seeder. Put in 15 lbs, set it at 2 lbs/1000 SQFT, and after going over half the area, barely any seed had dropped, so increased rate to 4 lbs/K. Finished applying first 15 lbs, then applied second 15 lbs at 45* to first. Still had a little left over, so showed that on some thin spots.

Got some rain last night, so letting the grass dry out some before spreading some peat moss over the yard.

Waiting on applying starter fert until next weekend, figuring it would give the seed a little time to get wet, and start thinking about germinating, before the current grass grows too much.

Trying to find a used reel mower so I can keep current lawn short without using riding mower and disturbing the new seed too much


----------



## Cancop1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Following for results. Did you take before pictures? If so please post. I'm slit seeding next week as well. Have lots of bare and thin patches and don't want to wait till Fall to over seed. So because it's spring im going the slicer route for best chance at germination. I do have irrigation so not too concerned about drying out.

I got a little too spring happy and did apply a round of fert last week. I sprayed weeds yesterday. Giving the 2-4d a good 7-10 days before I seed. I'm going to mow down slowly starting this weekend until day of seeding. I'll apply tenacity as a pre-m with the seed.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Just a recommendation when you rent a slit seeder. Examine and clean it before using it!!!
I rented one and it still had some seed on the paddles and in the drop tubes. You have no idea what seed the previous person used and a few minutes could save you a headache. I cleaned my rental out with a shop vac and compressed air. Just a thought.


----------



## Cancop1 (Mar 24, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> Just a recommendation when you rent a slit seeder. Examine and clean it before using it!!!
> I rented one and it still had some seed on the paddles and in the drop tubes. You have no idea what seed the previous person used and a few minutes could save you a headache. I cleaned my rental out with a shop vac and compressed air. Just a thought.


I'm having a pro do it for me, but in general that is very good advice!


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I have germination!!!!! Day 10

Now, whether they're weeds sprouting, time will tell.

Been watering when I get home for work, approx. 10 minutes per area the sprinklers will cover. Yeah, I know, so scientific. Soil temps have been 51-54, daytime temps from 45-60, and even had two nights in the 30's


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Quick pics of the before and the slit seeder.

Oh, I pressure washed every inch of the seeder before I used it!

I mowed as low as I could get the de k without adjusting everything. Had to mow it, let the clippings dry for a few hours, then went back over and re-cut and picked up clippings.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

After the slit seeding





Picked this up at Home Depot.



It actually works! Weren't many real reviews on it, but took the $35 gamble. The water coming out of my sprinklers is brown! Hahaha


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Ran out of humic, so bought some root ruckus off amazon. Man does it stink! Humic/kelp/fungi. Poured 20 ounces in the Hydrofeeder, and hand watered around the driveway and house, then refilled, and ran through the sprinklers, approx 1/4" over the rest of the yard. I'm trying to avoid watering deeply to keep the tall fescue unhappy.

Picked up a used Fiskars Momentum reel mower for $35, so been mowing a section every day.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I really need to start building my striping kit. It seems as though my overseed was a success! Lawn hasn't looked or felt this thick since I bought the house.

I've been using a dethatching rake to remove clumping fescue, then popping in plugs of good grass.

I still have a long way to go, but I feel as though I'm on the right path.

Next step is to figure out PGR, justify the cost of it, and liquid fertilizer applications.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> I really need to start building my striping kit. It seems as though my overseed was a success! Lawn hasn't looked or felt this thick since I bought the house.
> 
> I've been using a dethatching rake to remove clumping fescue, then popping in plugs of good grass.
> 
> ...


@Mdjamesd first, congratulations on a job well done. I wanted to ask...what is PGR? I've seen it in the forums a lot, and a google doesn't really help me either - my search brings up companies.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> Mdjamesd said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to start building my striping kit. It seems as though my overseed was a success! Lawn hasn't looked or felt this thick since I bought the house.
> ...


Stands for Plant Growth Regulator. It slows down the vertical growth.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> Stands for Plant Growth Regulator. It slows down the vertical growth.


Above ground or below ground (the roots)? Is the purpose of this to lessen the number of times you mow?


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Slows the growth above the soil. The grass will tend to get greener, and some say it helps increase lateral spreading.


----------



## Cancop1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Just shy of 3 weeks since slit seed. I've applied 1 dose of Humic acid and Liquid Kelp and 1 application of 4-4-0 organic fert in that time. This is my first full season with my irrigation system and I think it makes overseeding so much more successful. Cutting at 3.5 inches.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> Slows the growth above the soil. The grass will tend to get greener, and some say it helps increase lateral spreading.


Oh wow! Do you have any recommendations?

I am interested in buying one now. I am learning so much at TLF.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> Slows the growth above the soil. The grass will tend to get greener, and some say it helps increase lateral spreading.


Yes, the main purpose of PGR is to slow down the top growth, usually used on short cut lawns. I use it for my .5" KBG/PRG and like the results.

Make sure you do your research and study up on it and educate yourself on (GDD) Growing Degree Days, it's not a product you just buy and throw down and not necessarily for everyone.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> Mdjamesd said:
> 
> 
> > Slows the growth above the soil. The grass will tend to get greener, and some say it helps increase lateral spreading.
> ...


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> Make sure you do your research and study up on it and educate yourself on (GDD) Growing Degree Days, it's not a product you just buy and throw down and not necessarily for everyone.


I will do that. Thanks. I thought it was a "set it and forget it" kinda thing. I appreciate you saying that. I live in WI and have bluegrass/fescue mixes with lengths of 2.75-3.25 in height. So this actually might not be for me. But I am going to do my own research. Starting with the monster thread.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, let's see.....

Over the summer, I thought all the new KBG had died, but apparently, luckily, it went dormant. Fall rolled around with more rain and cooler temps, and everything came back in spades!!!

Ive been throwing down Urea like its going out of style, and the grass has been loving it.

Still pales in comparison to many, many lawns on here, but this one is mine.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

How do you put down urea? Is it attached to the garden hose and you just spray it?


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Granular, 46-0-0. Spread 1/2 lb per K of product, then water it in


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/XWaKhtp


----------

